# 3 ukc shows and 2 iwpa



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

ukc show oct 18 and 19 athens tn
ukc show nov 8 and 9 morristown tn
ukc show dec 13 and 14 morristown tn

some of the shows were scheduled in jefferson city tn but due to bsl they were moved all to morristown.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I wondered about that.

Can't wait!

Stephanie


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Morristown eh? I'm just in Kingsport, will defiantly attend atleast one of those shows. Thanks for the post man!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

almost close enough, gotta be on the other side of tn though.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

we are glad we have some close enough for us to attend and go home afterwards to only get to sleep in OUR OWN BED!!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What about the IWPA pulls? Doubt I can make it that far, but I'm still curious.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

IWPA 
Sept 13 & 14 in Morristown, TN at Tractor Supply
Sept 27 & 28 (I'm assuming this has been moved to Morristown as well, but I will double check)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bummer. Too close to a show I'm already trying to hit.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I did not realize of any BSL in jeff city, what exactly is going on can someone enlighten me?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

No BSL, just a law that you may not own a pitbull (not positive on what classifies - pit look alike or staffie type) within city limits - been in effect for years... also no pits allowed in the city of white pine (which is in the same county) since 1975 or somewhere around that (looked into it a couple years ago when we moved back into the county)

Jefferson City does not allow knowingly any pits within city limits, so I say with all the attention this will bring, didn't want to cause problems

We live in Jefferson County and have been watching closely as well as have a good friend on the humane society board which keeps us up to date on any news

So far so good as to not thinking seriously about any BSL county-wide 

Sarah


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

might make it out to at least one of these events...looks like it's only 3.5 hours for me!! That's do-able...


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

That would be cool! I would love to meet you and get to see your pretty girl in person.

Stephanie


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

I know that darn bs..l... thank goodness we live in the hollar!! lol


----------

